# 2012 Olympic - Opening Ceremony



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

So the time has come, after months of anticipation and excitement, it has finally arrived.

Whose going to be watching it? Anyone actually managed to get tickets to be at the actual event?

Have we got any haters? Personally I haven't really been that into it, I am sure once it is up and running I shall be loving it!

Thoughts?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I absolutely love the Olympic Games as an incredible spectacle of human endeavour and achievement, but I have to say everything that goes on around it such as the endless weeks of the torch relay and the opening ceremony tends to leave me quite disinterested.

I have to be honest the one at Beijing was something else - absolutely jaw dropping - but unless it's done on that scale they tend to be somewhat naff. I always wondered why spend all these millions on it when for a fraction for the cost you could book The Rolling Stones, The Who and Pink Floyd and put them on the same stage for the greatest concert of all time. I know what I'd rather go to see.

However this is our home games so I will be watching - but to be honest I'm really just waiting for the sport to start.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not something I would perhaps usually be interested in, but I'm currently sat in the hotel room for the evening near Heathrow with nothing else much to do, so will have it on.

Will leave the forum open and anyone can join in discussion as it happens then


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry not for me at least i'm away for the 2nd week of the games. roll on the footy season.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I've just sat down to watch it now. It could either be epic or shite...

Only time will tell!

Sweepstake on whose going to be lighting the torch?

Beckham?


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Not that epic so far...


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

agreed

making mr cringe at the moment


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Just popped round mums to say hello and watch it......

She's recording it and watching................. BIG fecking BROTHER

Going to put her in the chest freezer for 10 minutes as punishment :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Errrr why are the announcements first in frog opps French ?


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Just popped round mums to say hello and watch it......
> 
> She's recording it and watching................. BIG fecking BROTHER
> 
> Going to put her in the chest freezer for 10 minutes as punishment :wink:


Actually just lol'd at this!

To be fair, James Bond and Queenie....pretty fcuking epic!


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Errrr why are the announcements first in frog opps French ?


Politics.

To do with the Olympic Federation, main geezers a frenchie... :?


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

My moneys on ROger Bannister to light the cauldron.

Sooo not wanting the watch this stuff - I don;t really do sport apart from F1,TTC and shopjumping.

Find I have a rather 'cant be arsed with the Olympics' stuff but downloaded well over my limit watching the torch relay cos I loved that!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Rowan Atkinson  :lol:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Rowan Atkinson  :lol:


Reminds me of this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Sf_pogZ ... ure=fvwrel


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

What a load of crap! And this is the highlight!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

The Jam - Going Underground


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the traditional sports but I like to watch certain events. I would never have tuned in for the ceremony but I got stuck at work and got home just as this was starting...and now I can't switch off in case I miss something! :lol:

Massive thumbs up to the choreographer - what an amazing achievement on a massive scale! I bet their stress levels have been through the roof!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

j4zz_x said:


> What a load of crap! And this is the highlight!


Sorry not at all I didn't go a bundle on the start but I love the music 

Way too many people with a downer on the Olympics 

The Jam, The Specials, The Sex Pistols... I LOVE IT...... SO DIFFERENT

Anyone spot Kes did my A level on it ?


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

To be fair I was pretty pessimistic! But it's actually turned out quite well, I am well up for the games now!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Quite enjoying it all actually.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I hope the Afghanistan team have been thoroughly searched...


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Nem said:


> Quite enjoying it all actually.


It's a lot better than I originally thought.

However, it's going to take time to get through all of the competing countries!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> I hope the Afghanistan team have been thoroughly searched...


What's the word.......... oh yes

Prick :-*


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jamman said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the Afghanistan team have been thoroughly searched...
> ...


Sense of humour failure?


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the Afghanistan team have been thoroughly searched...
> ...


I wasn't going to comment on it. If people need to make remarks like that then they can gtfo.

So Spandex...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

L0z said:


> I wasn't going to comment on it.


But you felt it was safe to once you saw that jimmy had chimed in? Very sweet... When's the wedding?


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Spandex said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't going to comment on it.
> ...


See previous post.

kthxbai.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Kthxbai? Gtfo? Have you been allowed to stay up late because it's a special occasion, you little scamp?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm flagging :wink:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Spandex said:


> Kthxbai? Gtfo? Have you been allowed to stay up late because it's a special occasion, you little scamp?


Sigh.

Yeah. My parents are away for the weekend.

Now stop spamming this thread.

Ok?

Thanks.

Goodbye.

:-*


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

ill eat my words enjoying it now


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

blackpoolfc said:


> ill eat my words enjoying it now


It seems never ending though!

Pretty sure some of these countries have been made up.. :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

blackpoolfc said:


> ill eat my words enjoying it now


Good man :wink:



L0z said:


> Pretty sure some of these countries have been made up.. :?


Djibouti :? :lol: :lol:

Love Trainspotting though so my time is split a little now


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > ill eat my words enjoying it now
> ...


Madeupistan.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I reckon the flame will be lit by one trick Beckham bending a burning ball over the cauldron :roll:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

I think it's great going to be there Sunday the 5th pm


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Wtf has happened to Ali!?


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

C'mon Redgrave!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Brilliant ceremony and the cauldron was truly amazing.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Trust Paul McCartney to screw it up at the end :roll:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

SteviedTT said:


> Brilliant ceremony and the cauldron was truly amazing.


It was fantastic!

Shame we couldn't have used McCartney to light the Olympic flame...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

He's def a bit flat :lol:

That apart not a bad job at all well done to all involved you did
us proud.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> He's def a bit flat :lol:
> 
> That apart not a bad job at all well done to all involved you did
> us proud.


They could have had someone slightly better for the musical interludes.

Arctic Monkey's... :? 
Paul McCartney... 

But all in all, a pretty good show!

Bring on the games! Go team GB.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Anyone else asking why we are announcing things in FRENCH first, i thought this was the English (not British :wink: ) Olympics.

Did it really need to be 4 hours long! 
15mins would have been fine - there's a recession on..

Maybe its the beer..


----------



## Jakalus (Jul 28, 2011)

I was actually quite impressed with it all, no need to copy the sheer scale of the Beijing games, it was our own.

Thumbs up to Danny, did a bloody good job in my opinion!

Decided to play the drinking game along with it. Massive mistake


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I thought it was brilliant, Im not too bothered about the Olympics and I thought it was going to be cr*p but it was pretty awesome


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Anyone else asking why we are announcing things in FRENCH first, i thought this was the English (not British :wink: ) Olympics.
> 
> Did it really need to be 4 hours long!
> 15mins would have been fine - there's a recession on..
> ...


Know what your saying but,we talk English not British.


----------



## minimumeffort (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not British, but I have been thinking of becoming British, yesterdays ceremony gave me yet another reason to go fill all the forms!

ME


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Well I really enjoyed it and there were some moments of absolute brilliance. One highlight had to be the Queen taking part in that little James Bond clip - good on her for getting into the spirit of it! The music was superb and I did get my bits of The Rolling Stones, The Who and Pink Floyd after all. I'm sure there must have been parts when people around the world were thinking "WTF?", just as we do with all their ceremonies, but that's par for the course.

But I do wonder when people will stop insisting on using Paul McCartney to close these big events. I'm a huge fan of The Beatles but let's face it, Macca has been crap for the last 30 years and simply isn't up to performing these days. Decades old reputation just doesn't cut it any more. He made a pig's ear of it and it was the only part of the whole thing that went wrong. Time to consign him to an old people's home now.

But over all I think it was excellent. Nobody was ever going to produce things on a scale to compete with the epic spectacle of Beijing and Boyle instead did a good job of capturing British spirit without once mentioning the War, which was going some. We were far from embarrassing ourselves, so that was a result.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

I watch most of it last night. moments were brilliant, others were cack(stone age to digital age, really?, 10minutes would have been fine.)

Overall,I was impressed. You brits have done a fine job and should be rightfully proud.

cheers


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

Opening ceremony was epic... Proud to be British.. And a Londoner... Jst a shame at how many empty seats there are in all these apperantly sold out events... Crazy. I'm certainly turning up to the events I have tickets for!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

minimumeffort said:


> I'm not British, but I have been thinking of becoming British, yesterdays ceremony gave me yet another reason to go fill all the forms!
> 
> ME


errr is it that easy? ok i vant to be bwitish (fill this form in sir please) form filled.......(ok sir you are now british) awww cheers m8 now wheres the benefits office :lol: :lol:

eh got me thinking is there a form for being a millionaire?

start was crap, all the fields and sheit.......then it got worse for me until the rings arose, then thought one ring to rule them all one ring!!! so turned it off and watched LOTR3


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

When was the opening ceremony :?: Did I miss it :wink:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

neilc said:


> When was the opening ceremony :?: Did I miss it :wink:


It's next week dude.

:roll:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> minimumeffort said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not British, but I have been thinking of becoming British, yesterdays ceremony gave me yet another reason to go fill all the forms!
> ...


gaz you are on form today still laughing about the chippendale comment now this


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

its cos i have stopped drinking m8..........no cigs no drink and allowed one weekly wank over a pic of the ginger bint of corrie........no wonder i work 12 days a footing week mucker


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

really am pmsl

just nipping for a cig


----------

